

Should you keep a copy of all the code you write? - bussetta
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/154155/should-you-keep-a-copy-of-all-the-code-you-write

======
The_Sponge
"The code that you write on the computer should only stay on the compter that
you wrote it on and nowhere else."

That is what I was taught. What it means is that if you write some code on
your work computer, it stays on your work computer. If you write it on your
home computer, it stays on your home computer. Nowhere else.

(obviously there are exceptions, but the basic rule is a good thing to
remember)

